# 10 Years



## Pines (Feb 10, 2013)

As of the 29th January 2013, I past my ten year mark as a member of this great site.

Hasn't that gone quick. I have learn't a lot from this site in those years and still learnng.

Pines


----------



## saximus (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow 10 years. Were you one of the first members?


----------



## Albino93 (Feb 10, 2013)

10 years and only 162 posts  surely u can do better then that haha. (just joking around )

Wow that is a long time tho, it would be interesting reading some of the very first threads/posts made on here.


----------



## JrFear (Feb 10, 2013)

awesome!
is that when the site opened?


----------



## Bushman (Feb 10, 2013)

I think congratulations are in order. Well done mate! You must have seen many faces come and go (so to speak) in that time. 

Albino93, perhaps the modest post count suggests why Pines has lasted so long.


----------



## Albino93 (Feb 10, 2013)

Bushman said:


> Albino93, perhaps the modest post count suggests why Pines has lasted so long.



So true


----------



## Pines (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes guys the times have changed. I think I joined not long after the site was made. Havnt made many posts but have read a lot. Not many posts but just contibuted when I thought I could and just watched and learned. 

Thanks guys 

Pines


----------



## hugsta (Feb 11, 2013)

Congrats Pines, I have another 7 months to wait for mine. 

Daz


----------



## Justdragons (Feb 11, 2013)

Congrats guys, just goes to show that post count really does represent nothing in relation to experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 11, 2013)

JrFear said:


> awesome!
> is that when the site opened?



Think it was an MSN forum in 01 maybe 02


----------



## jedi_339 (Feb 11, 2013)

saximus said:


> Wow 10 years. Were you one of the first members?



Judging by the address for his homepage he'd have been member 107

Good work pines, quite an achievement and a lot learned.


----------



## sharky (Feb 11, 2013)

Well done Pines! Hopefully you'll stay for another 10!


----------



## TheJoyces (Feb 11, 2013)

Pines said:


> As of the 29th January 2013, I past my ten year mark as a member of this great site.
> 
> Hasn't that gone quick. I have learn't a lot from this site in those years and still learnng.
> 
> Pines



So does this mean you are now eligible for long service?


----------



## -Peter (Feb 11, 2013)

TheJoyces said:


> So does this mean you are now eligible for long service?



Yes, he gets 3 months off.


----------



## Xeaal (Feb 11, 2013)

Well that is great! Well done - perhaps time to show us some pics of your reptiles - are any the same as what you had back then?


----------



## nch90 (Feb 11, 2013)

Woww so u became a member when I was 12 years old haha


----------



## Pines (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi Xeaal,

I still have my coastal python and my Inland Carpet that I had a few years before I joined. They are both going strong, I have quite a few more now, have probably only lost (died) two or three reptiles in that time. 

Pines


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 11, 2013)

WOW - someone who has been a member longer than me!


----------

